# PETERBOROUGH ATTENDEES - PLEASE READ



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Well after an extremely harrowing 24 hrs with the end conclusion of the exhibition unit now sited at an accident recovery station I will not be able to attend the show, however this galls me to the extreme as I have 100s of books and handbrake extenders here now plus mhf tshirts, flyers, badges etc

I had an idea on how to maybe recoup some losses and utilise the bought and paid for stand and that is to see if anyone is passing through / near to gloucester who would be willing to take a few boxes up, if could get 3/4 volunteers should be able to get majority of the stuff up there and the show can go on

As an incentive I would throw in an aires guide and new trailer park guide to each volunteer

Sorry guys but I won't be attending the show as spinning round sideways on the tarmac has put me off driving for a few days


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

So long as you and yours are all OK, then I'm sure things can be worked out.................there must be a few members coming through that way...............and a volunteer to run the stand........any takers guys & gals?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Dave if you can get the stuff up there i'm sure we can all man the stall somehow between us we would need the details of stall number etc. Could you leave now and deliver to us we are leaving abot 10am for Peterborough.

Glad you are ok what happened?

Jac


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your problems hope you are all ok.
If stuff arrives we will be more than willing to help on stand.
Good luck.
Regards
R/M


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Dave

What a disaster ... so glad you are Ok but you must be so dissapointed after all that effort in getting the display ready. As Badger says "So long as you and yours are all OK, then I'm sure things can be worked out".

Mike


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

What none of you realise is the herculean effort and the enormous amouts of time and money that Dave has put into the MHF stand for us all. 

I know, because Dave had stored, for a short while, the exhibition unit at Cornish Farm. He has been arriving here before my staff start, worked all day and when he left it was really late. When he did eventually leave he had a 1 & 1/2 hour drive to get home to see "his girls"

Dave left finally left Taunton at about 01.30 this morning (Thursday 26th April) To drive through the night to get to Peterborough.

Any assistance that can be given to him would go a long way I am sure, as he has put his heart and sole into this, what would be the first Motorhome Facts stand!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Dave is now on his way home and will be there in about 1/2 hour Julie says.

Eddie and chance you could pick some stuff up from Dave? or are you already at Peterborough.


Jac


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Not that I can be of much help, .........but to make it clear to members..............The stand itself is damaged?..........all the stock is in Gloucester...........with out transport.

So it seems if you are coming through that way and can take some of the stock.................and if a table or some other arrangement can be cobbled together at Peterborough......then the 1st ever MHF stand can go ahead.

Am I right.?...........and....any volenteers?


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Sorry to hear this, we cannot help with transport as we are coming from the north but wil certainly help in any way you feel appropriate, stall etc.

Hope you are all ok

Suzanne


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Glad to hear Dave is OK

You can count me and Mrs F in to help in any way we can at the fair, but coming from South Yorkshire we are unable to help with transport.


Steve F


----------



## Bikerbabewing (Feb 22, 2007)

Can't help with stock but is stand in side or out, do you need a gazebo?
we can supply tables, gazebo(if needed).

Am going out now but will be home by 12 noon. If you need me to bring any of the above mentioned things please let me know, we live only 3miles from show ground so can get there either today or tomorrow,

Wendy


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Can we find out just how much stock are we talking about?, boot full? car & boot full or small lorry load.?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Several boxes I should think badger

Jac


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Bump


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

lo all
thx for your comments, Yes i am gutted but past is past, its the future that is important now

I have just spoken with Eddie and he is meeting me at the Gloucester junction to grab a few boxes but he is fairly laden himself for the show of course, so still need additional help ferrying gear up there.

I estimate the best things to take up are as follows:

2 X Stylish Brochure stands - which are 2 X 2ft X 3ft box shapes
2 X boxes of flyers & subscription forms
1 box of tshirts
2 boxes handbrake extenders
2 boxes 2007 aires guide books
2 boxes stick n click led light packs
2 boxes trailer park guide books

If this amount of gear could be transported up should be enough stock to attract the odd sale and recoup some losses back, and enough promo stuff for mhf to at least get the name out there / raise awareness if nothing else.

Will report back soon, on the phone to Insurance companies to hopefully recoup the investment in the unit cost (Not the blood, sweat and tears unfortunately though  )


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI Bikerbabe,

Stall is inside we may need some tables if you could bring some thanks.


Eddivanbitz is bringing some stock :lol: all volunteers for manning the stall report to stall 310 which is inside at the show.

Jac


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

As a VERY last resort, I can make myself free on Sat morning (in a car) to collect any stock I can get in and go up to Peterborough.

As I said, a very last resort as I wouldn't be there before lunch on Sat (a bit late I would think) and it is a 300mile round trip!! But hey.....for the good of the cause.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

thx for the offer Badger, but i still think there must be someone else making the Journey North, i think one person / maybe two would be enough to get a good variety of stuff up to the show


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

ok just met up with Eddie, he is heading Northbound with all the MHF Flyers, some tshirts, laminated promo posters, Vertical 5ft high Brochure stands and some ODB stock , invoice book, subscription forms, cash box, and other sundries

If nothing else you will have the tools available to promote MHF to the hilt, if you also sell some goods so be it and i might just recoup some funds back.

Could whomever is already there liaise with Eddie, he is in the same indoor hall as MHF stand at the entrance (MHF stand is sort of in the middle of that self same hall)


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Dave

Sorry to hear about the accident. Dont let it put you off driving mate. Best thing to do is jump back in the saddle ASAP.


----------



## Dizziblonde (Jan 30, 2006)

Dave you have PM......


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi Dizziblonde, just checked and no PMs from you ?


----------



## Bikerbabewing (Feb 22, 2007)

Does anyone out there want to tell me how I get in to bring you your tables for the stand without paying or a pass? :? :?


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

May I suggest you contact Ken or Jenny, their mobile nos are on the other Peterborough thread ..... I'll look for them and come back .........



I'm back :lol: 

found it --- this is from Gaspode, Ken, don't know which is which number - "you can contact us on 07840 880101 or 07709 273974"

They are at the show so should be able to sort you out


----------



## Bikerbabewing (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks Tokkalosh

I'll give them a try

Wendy


----------



## LittleKath00 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Nuke.
If no one is available to collect the stock. PM me and I will drive down tommorrow and bring it up for you. 
Coming from Bradford west yorks so the sooner I know the better.
LittleKath


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

LittleKath00 said:


> Hi Nuke.
> If no one is available to collect the stock. PM me and I will drive down tommorrow and bring it up for you.
> Coming from Bradford west yorks so the sooner I know the better.
> LittleKath


Any excuse to drive the new rv! :lol:


----------



## LittleKath00 (May 1, 2005)

Dent think so. Not at that price for the petrol.
I will be in the car.
Unfortunately we will not be able to attend the show on saturaday, due to other commitments. But always willing to help out our friends.
LittleKath


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

LittleKath00 said:


> Dent think so. Not at that price for the petrol.
> I will be in the car.
> Unfortunately we will not be able to attend the show on saturaday, due to other commitments. But always willing to help out our friends.
> LittleKath


Its a shame you can't attend, I would of liked to see your new rv. Nevermind. Good on ya for volunteering to help.


----------



## LittleKath00 (May 1, 2005)

That's ok.
By the way congratulations on passing your test. Now you can drive YOURSELF to the meets in future !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
LittleKath


----------



## LittleKath00 (May 1, 2005)

has this matter been sorted yet?
I am still waiting for a reply. Do you need me or not?
Little Kath


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

there are a couple of boxes remaining that could do with being taken up if you wouldnt mind ?


----------



## LittleKath00 (May 1, 2005)

ok,
pm me the address and post code and i will see you tomorrow.
litle kath


----------



## LittleKath00 (May 1, 2005)

PM dont seem to be working. Call me 07818044015


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

just read back through the post LittleKath, you are going from Bradford to the show in Peterborough, but I am way down in Gloucester, thats one helluva diversion, are you sure you don't mind as thats completely out of your way ?


----------



## Dizziblonde (Jan 30, 2006)

Dave........I have sent you another PM regarding assistance with stock. We are coming up from South Wales.

Pm includes phone numbers and so forth.

Dai


----------



## LittleKath00 (May 1, 2005)

i am not going to the show. just helping out. only if no one else is available. of course it would make sense if someone nearer can do it.
let me know if i am still needed.
Little Kath


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi Kath, Dai is actually coming very close to me and has volunteered so won't need your help but thx for the offer 

Thats all the things taken up or going to be en route today

thx to everyone for offers of assistance.


----------



## LittleKath00 (May 1, 2005)

OK. Thats fine.
It's a day spent shopping for me then.

Don't forget Keith and I are always willing to help where we can.
Kath


----------



## PRS49 (Jan 17, 2007)

*Peterborough Show*

Back from the above - day visitors only this time - but had a smashing time, and managed to empty Pete's wallet buying yet more 'essentials' for the motorhome :lol:

Damn cold first thing, but after lunch the sun came out, and business at the ice cream van picked up remarkably.

Dave, wanted to let you know that Mandy & Dave and Richard & Mary were doing a sterling job, in your absence, and we managed to buy the handbrake extension we were after - result all round!!

To everyone there for the weekend, hope you all have a great time, and look forward to your tales.

Regards

Di and Pete


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Nuke, 

I hope you are feeling much better today after yesterday's disaster. You are in one piece and that is all that matters, everything else can be replaced and is not as important as your health. I said to Jenny (Clianthus) earlier .. you just weren't meant to be a tugger!

I would like to echo Di and Pete's post. The stand was really busy when I walked past it earlier, everyone seemed deep in conversation!

Also, no one can walk past the MHF camping area without receiving a flyer and lots of people can't get to the show without walking past us .. so the marshalls and volunteers are doing a sterling job. 

Expect an influx of members after this weekend! 

Big congrats to all those responsible.


----------

